# error: the ordinal 383 could not be located in the dynamic link library



## rameshhelp (Jul 15, 2011)

hi, im new here so i dont know which room to post.

my question is that im having a .dll error when im opening few applications. the error says the ordinal 383 could not be located in the dynamic link library iertutil.ddl this error comes up when any applications are opened

2) when im opening skype, it says not responding and when i remove n reinstall it, it does not work same error.

could u help, thanks


----------



## jcgriff2 (Sep 30, 2007)

See if SFC helps - How to use the System File Checker tool to troubleshoot missing or corrupted system files on Windows Vista or on Windows 7

Regards. . . 

jcgriff2

`


----------



## cluberti (Aug 26, 2010)

Technically there is no ordinal 383 in iertutl.dll on a Vista or Win7 machine if you've attempted an IE9 install (successfully or otherwise):








So yes, anything you run is going to complain about this missing if the IE9 install or uninstall was faulty. Did you try to install (or did you succeed in installing) IE9 on this machine?


----------

